# Can goat meat be used fresh/not hung for a week?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am doing my wether in like 15 mins and was windering if I could use a pound or 2 of the meat for tonight's meal (tacos) or if it should hang for a week before using it?

Either way is fine but I know with poultry you can kill.....chill and use it for a meal.
I assume it might have a more gamely flavor but just can't wait to try it.

It is quite cold right now and I will hang it till 4pm...by then it will be completely chilled and very cold. I will then hang the carcass in the garage and take my cuts I want off for dinner.

Do you think this would be okay...to use it fresh?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I believe it is best to wait and hang it.... :wink:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I talked to my brother in law(he does every meat but goat) and he said as long as its chilled and no blood in it, it can be used fresh.He said to put it in a salt water bath for a 1/2 hour or more though.
Come to find out goats don't even need to be "aged" or hung for a week. There is a big discussion about it online.
Most people say to hang overnight or 24 hrs, as aging isn't necessary.I will just freeze the rest tomorrow (if it doesn't freeze already). I guess with sheep and goats the main purpose for hanging is to make sure all the blood has dripped out.
Good stuff to know. This guy was only 25 pounds dressed weight...I will be happy when I get some meat kids from the commercial does I'm getting next year. Also hoping for an extra meaty Boer buck.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

24 hours or over night is what we do for our goats. It doesnt need to be hung as long as deer. yes... good to hang for the blood.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My favorite meat be it rabbit, chicken or goat is fresh and still warm. We will be hanging a goat for the first time soon as it is finally cold enough. Still, it will be less than 24 hours as it still warms up during the day. We don't have a cold locker big enough to hang a goat.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

When my husband's uncle butchered some goats here last year, he cooked them the next day. He'd come over in the morning, butcher them, then I believe he soaked them in salt water, but may not be sure on that. I was told they don't have to age them, as long as they get all the blood out. 
Where my husbands family is from, they raise goats for consumption, and butcher quite a lot of them each year and never had an issue. SO I figure whatever they are doing is fine, heh...but then I haven't liked goat meat the 2x I have tried it.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

What is the reason for soaking in salt water?

When we did our wether I used some meat for spaghetti that night and it was fine. Of course it takes hubby hours to skin and such, so he was hanging for about 5 hours before I cut the meat off for dinner. I was super cold here too.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

The reason for soaking in salt water is to draw most of the blood out of it, if it is freshly killed or hasn't hung.
Only works for a small piece such as the leg or shoulder. We ate the shoulder last night. To me it had the texture of steak and wasn't game'y. After I bag and freeze it when we go to use it, it probably won't be as tough. 
It took me 2 hours (1/2 hr of which it was hanging for blood to drip) from start to finish for my first goat..but it was cold and gloves don't come into play easily.


----------

